# Fireworks



## Drac (Jul 2, 2008)

Are fireworks legal in your state? If they are do you purchase them and light a few off?? If they are ILLEGAL do you still purchase them and have fun lighting them off..Big controversy up here about making them legal..


----------



## Kacey (Jul 2, 2008)

Drac said:


> Are fireworks legal in your state? If they are do you purchase them and light a few off?? If they are ILLEGAL do you still purchase them and have fun lighting them off..Big controversy up here about making them legal..



Fireworks of any kind - including sparklers - are illegal throughout parts of Colorado, although it varies widely by county, and many people will drive up to Wyoming (where they're legal) to buy them and bring them back.  I bought some years ago when I lived in a county where what I bought was legal, and never used them; I ended up giving them to a friend with kids, as they were all about of the sparkler level.  I like watching big displays - but I don't really like setting them off myself; the little ones just don't compare.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 2, 2008)

Fireworks of any kind - including sparklers - are illegal in Ma. That is unless your some organization that gets a permit to set them off ( elks, lions, etc.)

In N.H. they are legal so many people cross the state line to buy them.  Once in a while the police set up stop points and confiscate any fireworks they find being brought into the state.
For all of that I am sure there will be plenty of them set off in the neighborhood this Forth of July


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 2, 2008)

Drac said:


> Are fireworks legal in your state? If they are do you purchase them and light a few off?? If they are ILLEGAL do you still purchase them and have fun lighting them off..Big controversy up here about making them legal..


 
Fireworks are legal in Oregon, but not the good ones 
My brother and I used to go up to Washington every year and get the good ones but I just don't have the money to burn (no pun intended) any more. Now we just go watch the firework display that our local amusment park puts on.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 2, 2008)

"Safe and Sane" fireworks are legal in most of CA. 
I usually spend the Fourth with my cousins and a big 'ol pile of LEGAL fireworks. This year, I have to work. The 8 hours of time and a half takes the sting away...

Anyone been injured by fireworks?

7 years ago, I did the firecracker in the beer can bit, and had my head in the wrong place and a VERY fast burning fuse... 
Totally crushed the 16oz Bud can against my chin leaving a small, perfectly semi-circular scar.
The cousins really thought that was funny...


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 2, 2008)

They're illegal in my county except I think for the sparklers. But of course people go to another county or even Mexico to buy them and there's always firecrackers splitting the night from back yards all around every 4th of July.

The only legal fireworks displays are those hosted by the city which is held at the high school right next door to us. They have to block off our cul de sac now because people swarm from all over to see the free show and there's not enough parking -- several years ago the latecomers would clog our street to the point of a fire hazard. 

BTW, has anybody else noticed how _lame_ the sparklers are nowadays? Barely anything there, my kids don't even care to play with them, that is, when they will light at all. Sparklers used to be one of my favorite things about 4th of July when I was a kid.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 2, 2008)

Many of the western states certain class of fireworks (i.e. airborne displays) are illegal and for good reason. When I was living in Utah, invariably the mountains about this time of year would be aflame due to carelessness with fireworks, particularly airborne types which could/would be blown by the wind and into dry brush too far up and sometimes too craggy (read:dangerous climbing) for quick access to put it out. Thus police are very vigilant about watching for airborne displays and racing towards the general location to catch the people lighting them. Usually they're confiscated and given a stern finger-wag, sometimes a ticket/fine. 
But people still want to watch the pretty lights in the night sky... thus professionals are called in and fire crews stand ready and a huge audience is gathered for a night of music (special guests which hopefully draw a big crowd are brought in) and a grand display of fireworks. 
Other than that ground type displays (which can _sometimes_ be not-too-bad) are the norm and sold, and even then they're only allowed two nights of the year. July 4th and July 24th which celebrates Utah's joining the Union. Firecrackers are illegal due to noise ordinances.

I think fireworks are also illegal because people are just plain stupid. Particularly the late-teens to early 20's. Somehow they think it's just fun to SHOOT fireworks at each other or hover too closely to the display or even try to hold the whole thing in their hands, which of course brings the display an arm's length from their faces/eyes. 
Hospitals report burns and injuries from fireworks each year and the statistics go UP. Thus the tightening of the types of displays allowed/sold. 

Where I live presently you can buy just about any type that you can afford. Some package deals include the huge professional level/class of airborne displays for less than $150.00 which would give you about 15 minutes of constant fireworks if one were lit after the other. Other types and smaller displays are sold at lower prices. 
Yet I'm not clear as to the laws here. I don't play with fireworks anymore and thus don't bother to worry about it. When I do then I'll ask the proprietor of the nearest fireworks store as to what the laws are. They sell them year-round here.


----------



## MJS (Jul 2, 2008)

Drac said:


> Are fireworks legal in your state? If they are do you purchase them and light a few off?? If they are ILLEGAL do you still purchase them and have fun lighting them off..Big controversy up here about making them legal..


 
They are legal here in CT., but IIRC, they can only be the small scale ones.  In other words, the M-80s and fancy ones that shoot 50ft. into the air, go boom a bunch of times and display a wide variety of colors are the no-nos. 

Do I purchase them?  No.  I usually go to the shows that they have in the area.  Of course, I've gone over to a friends house and they have some that are not the legal kind.  Hey, better then than me if the cops come.   And speaking of fireworks....while I enjoy the 4th of July very much, its this time of the year that really stinks at work, due to the fact that a very good portion of calls that we get are for.....fireworks.  Go figure.  LOL!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2008)

illegal in NY, though I get at least 3 flyers from Erie PA shops this time of year. I liked living in OH where I could get em at KMart. LOL!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jul 2, 2008)

Legal here, in fact there is a fireworks store not far from me. You can get some pretty big effects -- larger than one might do in the back yard. My birthday (June 29) coincides with Canada Day (July 1). When my son and his friends were little, we used to do a big barbecue in the back yard and then take all the kids over to the park for a big display. 

The kids have outgrown that, so we content ourselves with July 1st fireworks co-sponsored by the city and local community. I equate fireworks with the start of summer.

Firecrackers, on the other hand, have been illegal since I was ten or so.


----------



## Tomu (Jul 2, 2008)

The big stuff is illegal here, but legal 5 minutes away across the state line.  I understand why they are illegal out west(forest fire), but I live in Illinois, which seems to be lame on everything fun.  So I go across the line and buy some big boomers and go to my parents 80 acres and have a ball with the kids. I happen to think that lighting them yourself is half the fun.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 2, 2008)

Drac said:


> Are fireworks legal in your state? If they are do you purchase them and light a few off?? If they are ILLEGAL do you still purchase them and have fun lighting them off..Big controversy up here about making them legal..


In Virginia -- subject to local regulation, and licensing for commercial shows -- anything that flies in the air or explodes is prohibited.  Loosely speaking, that means sparklers, fountains, etc. are OK.

There are good reasons for this... but sometimes it smacks of protecting idiots from themselves, too.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 2, 2008)

I can see *Caver*'s valid points about severe environmental concerns but the other posts, I admit, made my jaw drop a bit with disbelief.  

First it was that fireworks would be made illegal and second at the tales and implications of Darwinian stupidity.

Over here, a handful of eejuts lob bangers at each other and get careless with sparklers but the majority of the 'pain' is that, in the past few years, any major football match is an excuse for the chavs to let fireworks off at all hours of the night.

Bonfire Night should be the reserved date for 'acoustic inconsiderateness' - one night a year is fun after all.  Any other time than that?  Death penalty :lol:.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2008)

Legal here in Indiana--they're sold everywhere and are going off a few houses down from me right now--but no, we usually don't bother.


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2008)

Here in Cleveland only the kind you buy K-Mart or Wal-Mart are legal..*YET *you can drive about an hour or less outside of Cuyahoga County and buy *ANYTHING *your heart desires, all you do is sign a waiver saying you do not intend to shoot them off in Cuyahoga County...


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fireworks are illegal here in NJ... but I can go into PA to fireworks "super stores" and buy whatever I want and transport them back.... but get this... its illegal for PA residents to buy fireworks at the stores for they're own use - BECAUSE THEY'RE DANGEROUS.  What kind of convoluted thinking is behind the laws that folks come up with? 

Personally, the limp wristed bangs and pops that go off in folks back yards pale when compared to a professionally done show. Not to mention its annoying to try and relax in the back yard while there are sporadic explosions all around.


----------



## Darksoul (Jul 3, 2008)

-An uncle of mine, who used to set off fireworks professionally in the southern tier of NY, died when part of the display misfired, blew up right in his face. That was the year before I was born, so I never met him. I guess that instills a sense of caution for me. However, I think whats legal and whats illegal has gotten out of hand, at least as it pertains to fireworks. Sure, environmental concerns, forrest fires, so no arguements there. Young kids being stupid and blowing off a finger. Chances are, they won't make that mistake again.

-We seemed to have taken a lot of fun out of living in this day and age for fear of bodily harm, or some other consequence. If it wasn't dangerous, would we still do it? Depends on what we're doing. Now I live in Colorado, and friends here suggested I use my old NY license to purchase fireworks, as if I'm taking them back to NY.
Tempting, but I'm too much of a goody two shoe. I think more professional shows should be done, year round if possible, would love to see fireworks against a winter sky. (As in not snowing, but filled with snow).

Andrew


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2008)

Darksoul said:


> -An uncle of mine, who used to set off fireworks professionally in the southern tier of NY, died when part of the display misfired, blew up right in his face. That was the year before I was born, so I never met him. I guess that instills a sense of caution for me. However, I think whats legal and whats illegal has gotten out of hand, at least as it pertains to fireworks. Sure, environmental concerns, forrest fires, so no arguements there. Young kids being stupid and blowing off a finger. Chances are, they won't make that mistake again.


Not necessarily. As a kid I've had fireworks mishaps (mainly firecrackers and bottle rockets) and gotten burned (mostly 1st to 2nd degree-- thankfully), but in my 20's I made a mistake of holding a group of super-flashers in one hand and lighting another with the other hand... basically 2nd degreed the flesh off the palm of the hand holding the bunch. Ok, NOW I learned the lesson.  

Some folks are the type that will get hurt doing something and then mull it over and then try it again later. Sometimes fate catches up with them... sometimes not.


----------



## Darksoul (Jul 3, 2008)

-You're right, I shouldn't speak in generalities. Some people never learn til they're dead, haha!


----------



## Mr G (Jul 3, 2008)

In Neighboring Minnesota most stuff is illegal.  But here in Wisconsin it is legal to sell it, and possess it, just illegal to USE it.  There are tons of shops set up along the borders and on the interstate.  Apparently, it is just too profitable a loophole to close...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 3, 2008)

Went caving today and parked at a fireworks store that's doing booming business (pun intended). Saw a box deal that would get folks prison time in most states where it's illegal with all the airborne displays packaged inside although roughly 1/3 of the box contained ground displays. The box stood 5 feet tall  3 1/2 feet wide and roughly a foot thick... cost... $549.00
My buddy and I were amazed that someone would actually pay close to $600.00 to watch it all go up in smoke for a few hours of ooohs and aahhs.


----------

